# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  DM Usfull Folder Paths

## BenJones

hi,
This is a small tool I made that will allow you to open many of the windows special folder paths, you also have the option to find a folder just by typeing part of it's name. Very simple program hope you like it. Need Delphi 2005+ to compile

Screen shot

----------

